# Equine Answers Products



## onemoretime (4 April 2012)

I have just started my horse on the Equine Answers 365 vitimins and wondered if anyone else uses any of their products and if so, what do you think of them.  Particularly the calmer.


----------



## BlackRider (4 April 2012)

I've used their joint supplement and found it very good.


----------



## onemoretime (4 April 2012)

Thats for that answer.  Anyone else used their products.


----------



## wallykissmas (4 April 2012)

I used their joint supplement but decieded to try suppleaze as was cheaper and seems to work the same, used the 365 on my tb and felt it really am a difference through winter. Also used their farriers favourite and it made a difference to her to feet.

I think the ingredient in their product are pretty high percentage and unlike others don't seem to have fillers like alfa meal and such like.


----------



## Vodkagirly (4 April 2012)

Used the 365 which was good, have changed on to premierflex which is excellent and has really made a difference.


----------



## Heilo (7 April 2012)

I use the premier flex and calma. Just for a month now. Premier flex seems to have made a positive difference. Calma really works as I ran out and my boy was having a bit of a mad episode in paddock. He was also just stressy in paddock for day.  I had weaned him off Sedalin onto this after injury and it is quite amazing.


----------



## lannerch (7 April 2012)

365 is no better value than any other balencer if you look at the spreadsheet analysis of what each contains as if fed by its RDa the amount of pre biopics and bit and mins is a lot less than say the RDa of top spec. Basically you get what you pay for!
Suspect similar applies to all their products.


----------



## Suzie G (9 April 2012)

I use Premierflex Plus and think its great. I also bought their calma but haven't used it yet. Pony went from being a nutter to perfect by having a change of yard!


----------



## mrussell (9 April 2012)

I use Premier Flex Plus and cannot rate it highly enough. Ive used it for around 5 years now. Tried a blind trial on my hubbys old campaigner and he wondered what had gone wrong !  I think Lannerch has a point about paying for what you get...  just with EA, you are getting what you pay for..not a load of unspecified fillers.


----------



## onemoretime (9 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			365 is no better value than any other balencer if you look at the spreadsheet analysis of what each contains as if fed by its RDa the amount of pre biopics and bit and mins is a lot less than say the RDa of top spec. Basically you get what you pay for!
Suspect similar applies to all their products.
		
Click to expand...

  EA 365 has a higher spec than either Top spec or Blue Chip I have a data sheet with it on and also have done a comparison on feed bags.


----------



## Tobil (9 April 2012)

365 is my wonder product. I put my two on it, two years ago and will never take them off, they look great all year round and it has made a big difference to their feet. Mine are 3 and 23 years old and i love the fact that it suits them both.

I also use premierflex on the old girl. Id tried cortaflex, superflex, every other flex to no avail but within days of her being on premierflex she was like a new pony.


----------



## onemoretime (10 April 2012)

Very glad to hear this Tobil, I have just started my girl on 365 about a week ago.  I might try the calmer as well.


----------



## lannerch (10 April 2012)

365 does not have a higher spec if you compare g for g!
I do have a spead sheet of all the balencers and 365 fares one if the worst with if memory serves me correct top spec the best. 
You have to compare the rda of each and what each rda contains


----------



## lannerch (10 April 2012)

Can't edit meant should not compare g for g but rda vs rda. G for g it may appear higher conc but then you only get a small amount and the rda is a fraction g vit and min wise than the better dearer balancers


----------



## lannerch (10 April 2012)

Link to spreadsheet http://www.freewebs.com/higgyleiko/Balancer - per 500kg horse new(1).xls


----------



## crackerjackerking (23 April 2013)

I can't rate equine Answers enough! 365 is amazing it works! my horse needed condition and top line 2 months later the transformation is amazing! This product led me onto to premier flex which I'm using prophatatically for eventing, I can see an improvement in flexion in neck through to back already I'm staying with this company, really helpful and proactive


----------



## Ginger Bear (23 April 2013)

Yeh I have used 365 for years & one if ours is on farriers formula too. They're all lovely & shiny


----------

